# Wyoming results are posted



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Region H Deer and Unit 99 Antelope for me has been 3 years since I have drawn in Wyoming.


----------



## cmac (Jun 18, 2012)

What are the costs to put in for wyoming general buck tag?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Region K deer tag, gonna be hunting my "honeyhole" this year
Kids drew unit 73 buck antelope tags

cmac, general deer and antelope buck tags are around $350 to apply. $$ is due at time of application. Sure wish Utah would require $$ up front


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My daughter and I drew antelope 95 type 1 tags. And I have permission to hunt a private ranch.  

My son-in-law did not draw an an antelope tag. He's been putting in for tags in SW Wyoming, 93 & 95, for 5 years in a row. Residents don't have preference points for antelope. It's BS. A non-resident can do better if you're unlucky like my son-in-law.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee region 24-3 nov whitetail permit plus the crew drew 3 antelope tags for 48-2 and there deer units undersubcribed lol good news good news


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Wyoming hates me and won't give me any permits. This was my last hope after missing in Utah, CO, NV, and now WY.... I dislike WY's point system as I can't draw a stick figure there anymore, but pre-points I drew all kinds of WY permits. I need to get back up there.

Have some great hunts this Fall boys!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I just love the doe antelope hunt up there! I got 2 and the wife drew her first tag!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Couldn't pull antelope 74 w/ 3 combined or deer 90 w/ 6. Didn't think I'd draw deer but thought we had a shot w/ speed goats. More time to hunt deer and elk in UT I guess.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

If you apply in WY for deer and pay the upfront (about $350) and dont draw do you get a refund? I know you can buy a point only for around $50, but how does it work if you apply for an actual tag and dont draw?

Could someone explain what happens with the $350 as far as how much you get back and if you get a point?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you told them you wanted a preerence point they'll dock you $40 for the point plus I believe it's $14 per species to apply. So...you should get all but about $54 back.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

bolo'd again. Two years in a row now.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

my father-in-law and I both drew buck antelope in area 100


----------

